# Build A Better Sprayer Wand | The Official "dfw_wand" Giveaway Thread



## Ware

To enter, simply post up in this thread one time and state why you would like to win the dfw_wand.

A winner will be randomly selected next Saturday (9/28/19). :thumbup:

For more information about building your own dfw_wand, visit this topic.


----------



## Avalawn T

Because I need a new mantle piece and that thing is a work of art. No seriously my sprayer wand sucks.


----------



## bwise

I have the ryobi 4 gallon backpack battery powered chemical sprayer. The wand is cheap plastic so this would greatly improve my sprayer quality. I use it to spray prodiamine, PGR, and N-EXT products.


----------



## Southerncountryboy

Looks like a good wand to have, especially with the CF valve.


----------



## davegravy

Because I'm from Canada and it's so hard (expensive) to get good lawncare supplies up here, this wand will make me feel better about my situation.


----------



## Killsocket

Because I love spraying stuff over granular stuff.


----------



## Stoube26

I'd like to win the dfw_wand because my stock spray wand sucks.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Another giveaway?? I wonder if the TLF members are tired of so much winning yet?


----------



## CenlaLowell

Need one to go one my trailer sprayer


----------



## FlowRider

Because winning that wand would be the functional equivalent to pulling the Sword from the Stone.

Designed by @dfw_pilot and hand built by @Ware. From TLF.

I would call it Excalibur, and wield it with pride and honor throughout the emerging Kingdom of My Lawn.

It would be like it descended to Earth on a cloud from Heaven. Behold, Excalibur, the Wand of the Free!


----------



## TulsaFan

I would love to win the DFW_Wand to attach to my Chapin 97900. Otherwise, the wife is never going to let me have one! :roll:


----------



## sportsman10

I would love to up the game on my $20 Harbor Freight backpack sprayer and this wand assembly would be like putting 24 inch chrome rims on my '98 Impala.


----------



## Joliet_Jake

I would like to win this sprayer wand to help my sprayer achieve more even results.


----------



## Chairman007

I'd like the wand so I can gain better control over my liquid apps.


----------



## Iruse

I would like to win this so to help me achieve a more even spray with everything that I put on my turf.


----------



## TreyDoc

I need all the help I can get . . .


----------



## Bug pumper

I'd like to win the wand as I am just getting into spraying and it would be a great upgrade for my cheap Echo sprayer. 
On the plus side, if you didn't want to ship to Canada I live right at the Washington state border and have a box. :mrgreen:


----------



## mha2345

I'd like the wand to upgrade the stock one on my pump Husqvarna sprayer.


----------



## walk1355

I would like to win this because it's FREAKIN' AWESOME, OH YEAHHHHHHH

edit: + my name was drawn before and fell back into the hat


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie

I would love one for my one gallon hand sprayer. My four gallon backpack is a bit overkill sometimes but I feel like I have to use it if I want to spray something important to get an even spray even if that is only one gallon.


----------



## Socks

I need a better wand for spraying my soil improvement concoction... and to get this domination line up to TLF standards :lol:


----------



## Jelvis

I would love to win the DFW wand to improve the quality of my liquid applications. I currently only have a 2 gallon hand pump tank sprayer, but will be upgrading to a backpack soon.


----------



## Mtsdream

Because Im cheap and my wife just told me and i quote "we're spending too much money on grass".


----------



## Thor865

I don't just need the wand. I must have it!


----------



## Dangerlawn

So that I can not have to buy one


----------



## seebryango

Would love to win this DFW_wand to upgrade my hand pump backpack sprayer.... all about that CF valve like Mr. @Ware said


----------



## daniel3507

Lord I need all the help I can get at this point. With a 5 month old it's been difficult to get out and do what needs to be done. We also got rid of the chickens so I can finally get started rehabbing a neglected backyard so I'll be doing tons of spraying coming up. I'm definitely looking forward to it but it'll be a big project.


----------



## bosox_5

Because my sprayer wand stinks and this one comes preassembled


----------



## Lov2mow

I like that's it has metal components vs all plastic.


----------



## Sparton

To win this dfw wand would allow me to take my lawn to the next level. Plus being built by ware it would be an honor.


----------



## david_

I told my wife about this giveaway. Then she reminded me...


I'm gonna grab another beer now.


----------



## raymond

This would be a fantastic solution for the applications I'm doing targeting Bermuda in my Zeon zoysia - ha! I'm might be one of the few people in the warm season forum trying to get rid of Bermuda


----------



## ryancrogers

We JUST sodded our first ever lawn with TifTuf 5 days ago! Wooohoooo!! I am new to lawn maintenance so I was using one of those cheap Roundup plastic sprayers for the total kill applications; it was a very tedious process and the actual sprayer itself crapped out (won't stop leaking) during my most recent use... &#129310;


----------



## DuncanMcDonuts

I'd love to upgrade my sprayer wand. I won't be able to myself for a while. Too many priorities before the wand.


----------



## Steely

Because I need to take my sprayer game to the next level.


----------



## Ben S

I would be very excited to win the DFW wand. I use a backpack sprayer with a manual pump so I'm interested to see the improved uniformity from the cf valve.


----------



## JasonRMorrow

Another Canadian, hoping to win a wand because it's so hard to build one up here. We are passionate in our short seasons, did you know the wakeboard boat dealers are all number 1 in North America around here? For a 4 month season!


----------



## Happy Grass

I would like to win the wand because I am too cheap and lazy to have one otherwise! Good stuff, Mr. Ware!


----------



## Ramseygsd

Just stumbled on this in the nick of time. Was researching and started brewing worm casting tea for my lawn and need to upgrade my sprayer. This would be a great start!


----------



## Naidu

I would like one to easily use TeeJet tips.


----------



## sulbyen

I would like to win this sprayer to have something other then a plastic wand. So much better in quality


----------



## Easyluck

Because it's time for an upgrade


----------



## Matthawk7

I want one! I have all the parts in my cart but I've already spent too much this year. Thanks for the awesome walkthrough


----------



## Backyard Soldier

This is an awesome opportunity. I'd love one cause simply "my current one sucks!!" Good luck everyone


----------



## wartee

I dripped mulch dye all over my sidewalk. This wand would definitely put the spray where it's wanted, not on everything else!


----------



## avionics12

I'd like to win the DFW_WAND" because I am losing "The Knack"...

Unfortunately the "Social Ineptitude" part is still with me...


----------



## MassHole

So I don't end up with Tenacity bleaching stripes again...


----------



## SpiveyJr

If I win this I'm going out and buying the Chapin 24v sprayer to partner with it.


----------



## RobS

This is a great idea! I always wanted to try this wand.


----------



## pennstater2005

I would look good spraying with a brass wand instead of a plastic one. And isn't that really what this is all about?


----------



## crunk

I wander what it would be like to have two wands.


----------



## crussell

because I've been procrastinating on building my own for too long!


----------



## mtroo

It is the better mousetrap.


----------



## Gopherecon

I want one. I haven't built one because I didn't want to screw up the parts order. You guys should sell pre-assembled wands. Or at least a package that contains everything you need.


----------



## Ridgerunner

...because a wand would make me feel wizardly...is that a word?


----------



## TN Hawkeye

I've looked at it a million times and loved it but couldn't justify the cost. No way I would turn down a free one.


----------



## pennstater2005

Gopherecon said:


> I want one. I haven't built one because I didn't want to screw up the parts order. You guys should sell pre-assembled wands. Or at least a package that contains everything you need.


@Ware listed everything in the description on the YouTube video. Even gave links.


----------



## mowww

Well thought out, I could put that to work in the lawn and exterior pest control. Big fan of cf valve incorporation.


----------



## Robpin

Please include me, this hobby is getting expensive and i would probably have to spend the night sleeping in the dog house if I made this purchase.


----------



## j4c11

I want one to prevent @Ridgerunner from going wizard on us.


----------



## jeff+-54

I wanna win a wonderful wand.


----------



## Apapknarf

I want to win so I have another reason to get out in the yard.


----------



## wardconnor

I love @dfw_pilot

What other reason would there be to need the wand?


----------



## dfw_pilot

Exactly.


----------



## Gibby

I would like to win a dfw_wand so I can give it away on my channel.


----------



## Redtenchu

I would like to win, so I could send it to my lottery buddy @social port!


----------



## Butter

I wanna win cuz I never really win anything!


----------



## Chris_In_Texas

I would like the wand to help to deliver precision amounts of product on the yard.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## social port

Redtenchu said:


> I would like to win, so I could send it to my lottery buddy @social port!


All right, count me in  
If I win, then it goes to Redtenchu. That will keep me from using it to do terrible things to bermudagrass here in Tennessee.


----------



## rob13psu

Because I've been good this year.


----------



## Brackin4au

I need this to eliminate the dripping my current wand does...


----------



## krusej23

I would like to win this wand because I started spraying more fertilizer, herbicides, pgr, and fungicides this year and I just bought a new Chapin sprayer that I would like to use this wand on.


----------



## blairellis

The Mrs. would prefer a stiffer wand like that big ole thing...
&#128523;


----------



## PhilNC

I'd like to win this because I am just now acquiring all the quality equipment and materials necessary to have a nice lawn and I've spent far too much already! :lol:


----------



## FuzzeWuzze

The wand on my backpack sprayer sucks. This thing looks amazing.


----------



## Harts

I would take care of this wand and polish it after every use. It would always be shiny.


----------



## Jayray

Dump that, oh wrong contest, I mean I am going to build one of these so this will save me all that work of twisting and tightening.


----------



## DIYDad

Well this thing would be amazing if I could adapt it to my Harbor Freight 4 gallon backpack sprayer. If I ever intend on upgrading sprayers this will be the first upgrade I do to it to make it the best of the best! I have a pretty huge lawn to spray by hand this thing would help a lot.


----------



## mribbens

I would love to win this wand for my PGR, liquid iron and other apps I am now spraying.


----------



## chrishinckle

I would love a dfw wand. My pressure washer style sucks and kills my hands &#127867;


----------



## Rile78

I would love to use this with my Field King backpack sprayer since the cheap plastic one it came with is as flimsy as a soggy pickle.


----------



## corneliani

Sign me up! Between the supplies and equipment purchases this previous season I'm about tapped out on my lawn care budget. It sure would be nice to upgrade my stock wand to a real professional quality one!


----------



## mrw045

gotta keep the DFW-wand in the DFW!


----------



## Two9tene

dfw_pilot said:


> Another giveaway?? I wonder if the TLF members are tired of so much winning yet?


If and when I win! Lol at least one win and I will be G2G!

Nonetheless this wand will revolutionize my liquid fert and soil amendment program! My ryobi came with a garbage wand that they just replaced! Also, the tips are garbage. Never knew there was a pressure regulator thanks for the Vid @Ware !


----------



## tommyboy

I could use it because I am a newb and could use all the help I can get.


----------



## SwBermuda

I need one since I peeped @Ware new youtbe clip about it


----------



## TShir23

Because I don't have anything this nice in my arsenal.


----------



## Hardchargers

Would like to win to step up my lawn care game!!!


----------



## Jconnelly6b

If like to win because I hate losing.


----------



## bhutchinson87

I need one so I have another reason to buy a battery powered sprayer.


----------



## Thenenk

The wand is so sweet! And my birthday is this weekend... so pick me?


----------



## The Walri

I need to win or my wife will kill me for buying yet another "doo-dad for the freaking lawn"!


----------



## Bbarger

I want that wand really really really bad.


----------



## lazylawns

Because I want it. I plan to get a new sprayer and this beaut will instantly make whatever I buy 100% better.


----------



## Miggity

I want the wand because I know @Ware will sign it with a sharpie for me before sending it out. Side note, until your video I never realized it had a barbed end. I would have made one long ago, but my sprayer has proprietary threading and I never thought of cutting the hose.


----------



## Shuffinator

Id love to have that!


----------



## Biggylawns

I need one since whenever I spray anything of substance I constantly have to bang my wand and tip to unclog it.


----------



## cnet24

Because daddy needs one for his spot sprayer!


----------



## Davidbarton87

Been thinking about a sprayer handle for awhile


----------



## Rucraz2

My life sucks right now.


----------



## K8t

I would love to win this to enhance my backpack sprayer!!!


----------



## Snher2000

Thanks for the tutorial on how to build this wand. It would make my solo backpack much better when applying dimension 2ew, as well as foliar apps. Even if we don't win, we have an exact parts list so we don't go broke trying to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## Green

I only have one metal wand of adequate length, currently, and I have to swap it between my two sprayers depending on which I'm using at the time. Dfw wand has many advantages, too.


----------



## Chris LI

Although my wand is brass, it drips, clogs and drives me nuts! I was recently reminded of this with my Tenacity app. Even more recent, the Tenacity striping/bleaching as @MassHole stated (although, he has a more even coverage pattern). It would breathe life into my old, reliable spray tank.


----------



## GoPre

Because I want to convert to spraying mostly everything I lay on the lawn, and I dont trust my coverage/droplet size.

....and I love this site


----------



## dacoyne

Great tutorial and parts list in the description. Would love to try one of these out on my 4gal sprayer


----------



## HungrySoutherner

Thanks for making the video @Ware . I need this because I'm way to lazy to rebuild my current My4Sons sprayer wand and it has all sorts of wacky thread patterns on it. That and I'm currently killing everything off for my big Reno to Tif Grand


----------



## jpos34

This would be a great upgrade to my backpack sprayer. I would love to have this. Thanks for the consideration


----------



## SGrabs33

It looks pretty.


----------



## SC Grass Loon

I would love to have one of these bad boys for my new battery powered backpack sprayer!


----------



## GA_Fescue_Man

@Ware Thanks so much for posting this. I could definitely use this for my 13K of fescue. It would make applications a little easier. Have a good one.


----------



## Jonesy

My wand sucks. Please send help!


----------



## tmwebb3

I would like the dfw wand, even though I have just assembled one myself, to give to my father to replace his not great wands for spot spraying herbicides


----------



## EFitz

I would love to win the sprayer wand because I just got my first house/yard and plastic want on my sprayer sucks.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Great timing.....I just got into spraying my urea apps.


----------



## Hexadecimal 00FF00

It's a great design. So I built one. And I already won a TLF giveaway. So, if I win draw again and just mention my name, please and thanks!

Good luck!


----------



## Edk

I could use this to save my back from stooping so low to try to spray evenly with my short wand with a nozzle that's worse than a fake Windex bottle from the dollar store.


----------



## Dawgvet

Who would not want "the one wand to rule them all"

Think of the family traditions that could be started as it is passed from generation to generation: 
"Son, this wand belonged to your great grandfather and has been in the family since 2019. It is time for you to carry the tradition of lawn domination."


----------



## Liledgy

Ware, great video, thanks for all the contributions you make here! 
I would love this wand to compliment my new 20v chapin backpack sprayer.


----------



## Startingout

I could really go for the DFW sprayer. It's save me the trouble of having to explain why I bought another lawn toy. &#129315;


----------



## Trippel24

I want to dominate my neighbors even more than I already do.


----------



## Movingshrub

Two is one; One is none.


----------



## MckinneyLawn

Faster switchout of nozzles and greater ease of use for my sprayer.


----------



## somathnao

I need this wand because my current wand is horrible!


----------



## bigmks

I would like the wand to be apply to apply pgr uniformly.


----------



## mikelask24

My homemade sprayer wand really sucks; I knew this...But this thing made me feel like I need to put a serious one together.


----------



## jvilla

would love a wand better then the default chapin one.


----------



## Alex1389

Bc I'm considering moving to all liquid apps next year.


----------



## StarRaider

As I spray along, I wand-er
A what went wrong whit my wand
A wand that was so strong
And as I still spray on
I think of the weeds we've kilt
Together, while my wand was young
I'm a sprayin' in the rain
Prodiamines fallin' and weeds feel the pain
A wishin' a wand were here by me
To end weeds misery
And I wand-er, I wa wa wa wa wand-er
Why a why why why why why
I caint spray


----------



## ShilpaMann

Living up in Canada, it's a project getting high-quality anything without getting bent over. My current sprayer leaks in my hand, and the spray pattern is abysmal. I am 1 year into a 3 year plan for fixing up my yard/landscaping, and every little thing that "just works" will make my projects that much easier.


----------



## Bigdrumnc

I am in because my sprayer is in need of a serious up grade!


----------



## Tony LaFleur

Man I'm new and haven't started utilizing liquid products, this would definitely get my game above the milo holiday schedule!


----------



## AlexH

I need this because the one on my 4gal Ryobi is terrible for liquid apps.


----------



## _dltld_

I'm just getting started, and this wand looks like it would make it a lot easier to use the pump sprayer!


----------



## Rswarren14

I got the Chapin battery sprayer, Works great but spray patterns isn't great. This would help greatly!


----------



## CH-Johnson

Because I never win anything and it's worth a try.


----------



## dustinfrye

Because my current wand in not the greatest.


----------



## FRD135i

Me, because I have my busted, rookie level wand that has a curve in it because it's cheap plastic


----------



## madox9

To replace the cheap leaky stock Chaplin wand.


----------



## magoodall65

My current wand is horrible. Definitly need an upgrade.


----------



## driver_7

To aid the renovation on my new cool-season lawn up north. This wand is a masterpiece!

Seriously, this is an awesome and very useful giveaway. Big applause for @Ware, @dfw_pilot and the entire TLF crew.


----------



## Teej

Reporting in with my stock Chapin wand from my 24v backpack sprayer. Fingers crossed! The dfw_wand would run circles around mine.


----------



## MGC

My entry level chapin is average at best this pro level wand would make life / lawn care more satisfying for sure TLF has been a source of excellent info helping me turn my property around , cheers and all the best.


----------



## thelawnpirate

I converted my brother to TLF via sharing the Bermuda Bible and the DFW wand threads with him a few months ago. Was immediately impressed. Split the cost and built one together less than a week later! Having two fancy wands in the neighborhood is a must if we're going to dominate next season! (our first, true full season)


----------



## JayGo

As I build my arsenal of lawn tools, the next tool to acquire is actually a quality pump sprayer. The cheap one i currently own has shown me that the teo most important things are maintaining presssure and a good wand. Best of luck to me!


----------



## JAlder

Would love to win and would be immensely proud to wield this awesome piece!

Seriously, thanks to everyone for what you do here. Very glad to be part of this incredible community!

Plus, it would make an awesome birthday gift since the wife is prolly never gunna be able to get me all the parts on that list...


----------



## jakemauldin

because I live in DFW, of course I need a DFW Wand


----------



## Ware




----------



## Ware

Jayray said:


> Dump that, oh wrong contest, I mean I am going to build one of these so this will save me all that work of twisting and tightening.


@Jayray you won! See post above - you were the 17th[/sup] post on the 4[sup]th page. :yahoo:

Bad news is I had to disassemble the wand to get it back in the box - but I know where there is an instructional video on how to put it back together! :lol:

Shoot me a PM with your shipping info. :thumbup:


----------



## Redtenchu

Congratulations!

I was wondering what that random text was all about! Lol


----------



## TreyDoc

Congrats @Jayray!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Enjoy the new wand, @Jayray!


----------



## Ware

Ware said:


> Jayray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dump that, oh wrong contest, I mean I am going to build one of these so this will save me all that work of twisting and tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> @Jayray you won! See post above - you were the 17th[/sup] post on the 4[sup]th page. :yahoo:
> 
> Bad news is I had to disassemble the wand to get it back in the box - but I know where there is an instructional video on how to put it back together! :lol:
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your shipping info. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Last call @Jayray!


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dump that, oh wrong contest, I mean I am going to build one of these so this will save me all that work of twisting and tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> @Jayray you won! See post above - you were the 17th[/sup] post on the 4[sup]th page. :yahoo:
> 
> Bad news is I had to disassemble the wand to get it back in the box - but I know where there is an instructional video on how to put it back together! :lol:
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your shipping info. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last call @Jayray!
Click to expand...

I will take it!!!!!! Dibbs🤞🏼🤞🏼🤞🏼😆


----------



## Teej

Ware said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jayray said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dump that, oh wrong contest, I mean I am going to build one of these so this will save me all that work of twisting and tightening.
> 
> 
> 
> @Jayray you won! See post above - you were the 17th[/sup] post on the 4[sup]th page. :yahoo:
> 
> Bad news is I had to disassemble the wand to get it back in the box - but I know where there is an instructional video on how to put it back together! :lol:
> 
> Shoot me a PM with your shipping info. :thumbup:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Last call @Jayray!
Click to expand...

Oh boy. We may still be alive here!


----------



## dfw_pilot

Teej said:


> Oh boy. We may still be alive here!


I'm smelling another random text from Ware to Red soon, lol.


----------



## FlowRider

I was kind of looking forward to seeing @Ware and his daughter pick a name out of the hat.

That was...what would be the right word here...I have it...precious!

Maybe she can pick the numbers from the hat....

I realize a video is a lot of work, but it was almost like a tradition!

The sword in the stone is still stuck...maybe time for others to get a shot?

Woo woo! It's a fast train! Gotta get on board or get left at the station...!


----------



## Ware

Yeah, my name drawing assistant spent the weekend at grandma's house.


----------



## Two9tene

Ware said:


> Yeah, my name drawing assistant spent the weekend at grandma's house.


Still no response from Jayray? We are all foaming at the mouth hoping for a shot! Lmao


----------



## dfw_pilot

Winning a TLF giveaway is akin to winning the 880 million dollar jackpot Lotto. Time and attention must be given on how to proceed. He's probably trying to maintain his privacy, whilst setting up a proper trust, negotiating terms with an attorney, and deciding on having a trusted surrogate pick up the wand or have it secretly delivered "to a specific tree in a specific field, under a black rock that doesn't belong there." Winning here on the forum is serious business.


----------



## NJ-lawn

It's prob best to send it to my address for safe keeping. I should prob test it out for a few years to make sure it works properly. Just sayin......


----------



## Two9tene

NJ-lawn said:


> It's prob best to send it to my address for safe keeping. I should prob test it out for a few years to make sure it works properly. Just sayin......


Ditto! I should get 1st dibbs though!


----------



## Two9tene

dfw_pilot said:


> Winning a TLF giveaway is akin to winning the 880 million dollar jackpot Lotto. Time and attention must be given on how to proceed. He's probably trying to maintain his privacy, whilst setting up a proper trust, negotiating terms with an attorney, and deciding on having a trusted surrogate pick up the wand or have it secretly delivered "to a specific tree in a specific field, under a black rock that doesn't belong there." Winning here on the forum is serious business.


Lmao!! Damn right! Can't wait to call up an attorney myself!!! Lmao


----------



## FlowRider

https://m.imgur.com/FVILyP2


----------



## Jayray

dfw_pilot said:


> Winning a TLF giveaway is akin to winning the 880 million dollar jackpot Lotto. Time and attention must be given on how to proceed. He's probably trying to maintain his privacy, whilst setting up a proper trust, negotiating terms with an attorney, and deciding on having a trusted surrogate pick up the wand or have it secretly delivered "to a specific tree in a specific field, under a black rock that doesn't belong there." Winning here on the forum is serious business.


I never win anything.


----------



## Jayray

The lawn hasn't been on my mind as much lately since we got an inch of snow earlier in the week.


----------



## bhutchinson87

Guys...I don't think he knows yet!


----------



## Two9tene

Jayray said:


> The lawn hasn't been on my mind as much lately since we got an inch of snow earlier in the week.


Lmao! Do you know that you won this giveaway?


----------



## Two9tene

bhutchinson87 said:


> Guys...I don't think he knows yet!


Lmao!


----------



## Ware

He knows. It shipped today. :thumbup:


----------



## Jayray

Ware said:


> He knows. It shipped today. :thumbup:


Thanks Ware! I love this place.


----------



## Jayray

And Happy Birthday @Ware


----------



## Two9tene

Happy Birthday Oldman @Ware!


----------



## FlowRider

Statesmanlike decision by @Ware - perfectly fair to all.

Congratulations @Jayray! You can use it to spray your sidewalks on future snow days, too!


----------

